# looking for July 4th and 5th Cape Cod or NE



## Mickeyftdoc (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi, 

2 adults and 2 children looking for convenient wknd holiday getaway. Live in northshore area. PM me if you can help!

Thankyou


----------



## silentg (Jun 27, 2014)

Go to mycapewinds.com they may have something. Small condos in Hyannis!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 27, 2014)

silentg said:


> Go to mycapewinds.com they may have something. Small condos in Hyannis!



Good website. Thanks !

http://www.chathamrentals.com/  For private homes and condos. There could be a last minute deal.


----------



## Mickeyftdoc (Jun 27, 2014)

capewinds.com no vacancy!  bummer


----------



## mblosser (Jun 27, 2014)

*I have something if you hurry*

Courtyard Resort June 28 studio week $500


----------

